# 96 dodge grand caravan fluid leak



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

1. you broke the seal reinstalling driveaxle
2. you did not seat seal in right
3. all of the above.

unlikely, but you may have mismatched seal and driveaxle input shaft.

PS. you did not put driveaxle back in all the way. Happens. been there.


----------



## Marty1Mc (Mar 19, 2011)

ukrkoz said:


> 1. you broke the seal reinstalling driveaxle
> 2. you did not seat seal in right
> 3. all of the above.
> 
> ...


My vote is "PS." OP, the axle needs a bit of force to seat it into the transmission. Make sure the splines are lined up, the with some force it will pop in. There is a metal ring around the end of the shaft about an inch in. That ring needs to compress and then the shaft will slide into place. It takes a bit of force to get it to go.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

marty's right, some drivexales must be sledge hammered into transmission to set right. Your clue will be an audible click, when spring ring locks in place. all driveaxles have a special mating surface to seal against the seal, it's turned on input shaft at 45 degrees. must sit flush against seal, or bust.


----------

